# Details needed for preparing an RPL - ACS Project Report Form



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi All,

My wife is preparing an RPL - ACS Project Report Form for the role of a Software Engineer. We have few questions regarding filling-up the form:

She works for ABC Technologies and her Project is with the Client - XYZ Insurance.

Now, she needs to fill the below details and we are not sure whose details are to be given for each of the fields below - ABC Technologies or Client - XYZ Insurance

Client’s Company Name : 
Trading Name/s
Company Size
Business Address
Contact Numbers
Web Address
Email Address
Nature of project
Location of project
Name of your employer 

Any seniors, please help us with this?


----------



## gagsaus (Aug 19, 2013)

I also have the same query, could you please help me out on this.

Thanks


----------



## deep8m (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi, i'm Deepak from Mumbai-India and new to this foram. I did my engg in Mechanical engineering. Have more than 10 yrs of exp in IT industry. I want to apply for analyst programmer. Since my education is not in IT field I have to apply to RPL category. If any of you can help me with the RPL docs, it will be of great help and appriciated.

thanks,Deepak


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Arunvas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife is preparing an RPL - ACS Project Report Form for the role of a Software Engineer. We have few questions regarding filling-up the form:
> 
> ...


Let's consider this scenario: You work for infosys and for the last 2 years on a project for National Western Life Insurance. Here's a sample format. Hope this helps. 

Client’s Company Name: National Western Life Insurance
Trading Name/s: NWLI (Picked up from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Western_Life)
Company Size: 278 employees and 13,200 contracted independent agents (Mention that you referred wikipedia. Or if you have the details go ahead and mention the real numbers.
Business Address: 850 East Anderson Lane, Austin, TX 78752-1602 (From contact us page; https://www.nationalwesternlife.com/contactus.aspx)
Contact Numbers: 800-531-5442 (From contact us page)
Web Address: www.nationalwesternlife.com
Email Address: <email address mentioned on the website)
Nature of project: <A one to two line description>
Location of project: <City, State, Country>
Name of your employer: Infosys Ltd. Electronics City, Bangalore, Karnataka, India.


----------



## mohankum (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi All,

I am Mohan from Bangalore and i am new to this forum. I am from Mechanical engineering background with 10 years of experience as software engineer. I need to fill RPL form for project report. It asks to fill out information on project as below. But i haven't worked for any Client since last 6 years as i am working in a Product company in R&D division. So, please help me on how to fill up these information below?

Client’s Company Name : 
Trading Name/s
Company Size
Business Address
Contact Numbers
Web Address
Email Address
Nature of project
Location of project
Name of your employer 

Also, in last 5 years i have worked on two products.
I joined second project only recently i.e from May 2015. Is it fine if i mention so in RPL Project report> Will ACS consider this?


----------

